# Vorsicht bei elektro-insel24.de



## nudlz41 (19 Mai 2012)

Wir haben am 9.5. dort eine Kamera bestellt, 496 EUR überwiesen und nie wieder etwas gehört, E Mails werden nicht beantwortet, Telefonnummer existiert nicht. Der Name des Beitzers steht zwar am Briefkasten(dies wurde durch einen Nachbarn bestätigt), allerdings nirgends ein Schild Elektroinsel24. Mahnungen werden ignoriert.Wir werden Strafanzeige erstatten.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wie heißt die korrekte Domain?


elektro*-*insel24.de ( mit Bindestrich )

>> http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/335175...rueger-von-Elektro-insel-24-ding-fest-machen/


----------



## Insider (19 Mai 2012)

nudlz41 schrieb:


> Wir werden Strafanzeige erstatten.


Sehen sie davon ab, eine Onlineanzeige zu erstatten, um sich Nachermittlungen bei ihnen selbst zu ersparen, da hierbei die erforderlichen Unterlagen nicht mitgeliefert werden und ihre Person nicht fest steht!


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2012)

Siehe auch: http://www.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/elektro-insel24.de


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2012)

http://www.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/elektro-insel24.de


> COMPUTER BILD-Abzock-Schutz
> Abzocke bei elektro-insel24.de
> Diese Seite lockt scheinbar mit günstigen Artikeln. Laut Meldern werden per Vorkasse bezahlte Artikel nicht versandt und das Geld nicht zurück erstattet. Die UsSt-ID im Impressum ist falsch oder gefälscht, der angebliche Betreiber aus dem Impressum hat weder in Sauerlach noch im Umkreis von 25 km einen Festnetzanschluss. Die Telefonnummer aus dem Impressum ist nicht gültig.
> Anbieter: S. S., Sauerlach
> Datum: 12.05.2012





dvill schrieb:


> Siehe auch: http://www.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/elektro-insel24.de


hat sich überschnitten

Google  meldet reichlich Beschwerden
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient....,cf.osb&fp=cbec1f40e5801be5&biw=1024&bih=581


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2012)

Nun, dann wäre erst einmal zu klären, auf wessen Konto die Zahlungen gingen.



> Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag auf folgendes Konto unseres Steuerberaters.
> 
> Ramon Gerhard Bredendick
> Kto: 4641010116
> ...




> _Der Name dürfte wohl ein Pseudonym sein. Damit die Suchmaschinen diesen Thread hier finden, sollte der vollständige Name bitte hier genannt bleiben. Für etwaige Ansprüche aus der Verletzung von Persönlichkeitsrechten haben die Administratoren ausnahmsweise mein eingeschränktes Einverständnis meine Bürodaten weiter zu geben._


 
Die Bankleitzahl gehört zur Mittelbrandenburgische Sparkasse in Potsdam. Der Ganze Fall erinnert doch sehr an einen von vielen anderen Fakeshops. Wie so was enden kann liest man dann oft später in der Zeitung:


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2012)

nudlz41 schrieb:


> Der Name des Beitzers steht zwar am Briefkasten(dies wurde durch einen Nachbarn bestätigt), allerdings nirgends ein Schild Elektroinsel24.


Kann der Nachbar nicht einfach mal den Inhaber des Briefkastens fragen, ob er überhaupt von der Angelegenheit etwas weiß? Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass mit "geklauten" echten Adressen und Namen Betrugseiten registriert wurden, bei denen die angeblichen Registristanten überhaupt nichts davon wußten. Denic prüft nicht die Bohne, ob die Anmeldung überhaupt korrekt ist.
Laut Google Maps handelt es sich bei der Adresse Von-Aychsteter-Str. 4 b
82054 Sauerlach um ein Reihenhaus > http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Von-Aychsteter-Str. 4 b 82054 Sauerlach&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=47.974431,11.6526&spn=0.001738,0.003449&sll=51.536086,10.415039&sspn=13.24688,28.256836&t=h&hnear=Von-Aychsteter-Straße 4, 82054 Sauerlach, Oberbayern, Bayern&z=18 in einem etwas größeren Dorf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauerlach


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Kann der Nachbar nicht einfach mal den Inhaber des Briefkastens fragen, ob er überhaupt von der Angelegenheit etwas weiß?


Ich würde das der Polizei überlassen. Die wurde bereits von hier aus informiert und wird sich erfahrungsgemäß zeitnah um die Sache kümmern.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ich würde das der Polizei überlassen.


Warum? Was ist daran so "heikel", wenn ein Nachbar einen Nachbarn etwas fragt ?


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2012)

Weil es höchst überflüssig ist Nachbarn in solche Ermittlungen hineinzuziehen wenn die Polizei bereits vor Ort involviert ist!


----------



## Phänomenologe (22 Mai 2012)

Dabei sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass neben dem Konto bei der Potsdamer Sparkasse Einzahlungen auf ein weiteres Konto erwartet werden:



> Kto: 25043208
> BLZ: 51230800
> Wirecardbank München



...und weiter gehts auch mit diesem Konto:


> Kto.: 860786700
> BLZ: 60010070
> Postbank


----------



## ich_auch (22 Mai 2012)

nudlz41 schrieb:


> Wir haben am 9.5. dort eine Kamera bestellt, 496 EUR überwiesen und nie wieder etwas gehört, E Mails werden nicht beantwortet, Telefonnummer existiert nicht. Der Name des Beitzers steht zwar am Briefkasten(dies wurde durch einen Nachbarn bestätigt), allerdings nirgends ein Schild Elektroinsel24. Mahnungen werden ignoriert.Wir werden Strafanzeige erstatten.


 
ich habe auch eine kamera für 320 euro bei denen gekauft und nichts ist passiert, dummerweise war ich eine woche weg und konnte erst gestern das erste mal reagieren, aber morgen gehts zur polizei.

teures lehrgeld, aber das nächste mal werden vorher erkundigungen eingezogen.


----------



## officer; Iferebs (22 Mai 2012)

Hallo, Auch ich bin auf die Betrugsseite reingefallen. Habe einen TV bestellt am 06.05.12 und 279,40 bezahlt. Keine Ware eingetroffen! Warum ist die website www.elektroinsel 24.de noch nicht gesperrt worden? Warum braucht die Polizei solange? H.P.


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2012)

officer; Iferebs schrieb:


> Warum ist die website elektro-insel24.de noch nicht gesperrt worden? Warum braucht die Polizei solange?


 
...weil sich Strato nicht von einfachen Hinweisen der Behörden beeindrucken lässt. Eine Rechtsgrundlage für die Sperrung mittels richterlichem Beschluss gibt es erst dann, wenn Anzeigen an einer zentral ermittelnden Staatsanwaltschaft angekommen sind und gemäß der Natur der Verwaltung dauert so was natürlich seine Zeit. Also wird i. d. R. von engagierten Polizeibeamten versucht, so eine Sperrung nach Ländereigenen Polizeiaufgabengesetzen anzuregen - eine Handlungsverpflichtung des Weisungsempfängers (hier Strato) enthalten die aber nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall sperrt Strato die Seite erst dann freiwillig, wenn der/die Halunke/n die Gebühren nicht bezahlt hat, weil die Lastschrift mit falschen Kontodaten platzt.

_Eine praktikable Empfehlung ist es übrigens, wenn sich betrogene Kunden bei Strato über den Fakeshop beschweren. Nach meinem Dafürhalten macht sich Strato nämlich schadenersatzpflichtig (Mitstörerhaftung) ggü. neuen Geschädigten, wenn das Unternehmen nachweislich bereits Kenntnis von Beschwerden der alten Kunden des Webs erlangt, jedoch nicht reagiert hat. Also, beschwert euch hier:_ http://www.strato-mailcenter.com/eu/mailcenter.php

Die Domain ist schon länger registriert. Der/die Halunken haben am 03.05.2012 einen Wechsel durchgeführt (siehe whois), d. h. die Schäden treten wahrscheinlich erst seit diesem Zeitpunkt ein. Bis die Kunden bemerkt haben, dass sie behumst worden sind, sind nochmals einige Tage vergangen und erst seit voriger Woche liest man in diversen Foren, dass Anzeigen erstattet werden sollen. Diese Anzeigen sind aber verteilt über die Bundesrepublik - es gibt somit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach schlichtweg noch keine "zentral" ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft, also eine, die den Hut aufsetzt. Um eine zentrale Zuständigkeit festlegen zu können, gibt es aber womöglich noch ein Problem: schaut mal die bereits genannten Kontodaten an - da sind evtl. jedes mal andere Kontoinhaber beteiligt.

Außerdem, schau mal du officer; Iferebs - selbst du warst nicht in der Lage die Domain richtig zu schreiben, der Threadstarter auch nicht! Und da erwartest du Bauchaufschwünge der Behörden?


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2012)

Hier übrigens mal ein paar Screenshots vom letzten Donnerstag:


----------



## SaSt (22 Mai 2012)

Mir geht es genauso -habe am 07.05.12 bei besagtem Shop eine Playstation bestellt. Habe direkt 237 Euro überwiesen und nichts mehr gehört. Habe mir zunächst keine Gedanken gemacht, da ich in der Schweiz wohne und der Versand aus Deutschland meist über eine Woche dauert. Aber als nun noch immer nichts passiert, war habe ich google befragt und bin hier drauf gestoßen. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich eine Bestätigung per Email bekommen habe aber in meiner Inbox kann ich nichts finden. Ich habe also nicht mal einen Beweis, dass ich dort bestellt habe oder was. Nur im Onlinebanking sehe ich die gemachte Überweisung. Reicht dies für eine Anzeige aus?
Nächstes Mal bin auch ich schlauer, bevor ich bei einem unbekannten Shop bestelle. Tja, Gut- oder Leichtgläubigkeit wird in dem Fall teuer bestraft...


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2012)

SaSt schrieb:


> Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich eine Bestätigung per Email bekommen habe aber in meiner Inbox kann ich nichts finden. Ich habe also nicht mal einen Beweis, dass ich dort bestellt habe oder was. Nur im Onlinebanking sehe ich die gemachte Überweisung. Reicht dies für eine Anzeige aus?


...natürlich reicht das aus. Wozu solltest du sonst auf eines der Konten überwiesen haben? Du hast doch sicher auch im Buchungstext die Nummer der Bestellung angegeben, oder?


SaSt schrieb:


> ich in der Schweiz wohne ... Anzeige


Wer sollte sich um deine Anzeige kümmern? Ausnahmsweise rate ich dir zu einer Onlineanzeige bei einem der Onlinewachen in Deutschland (z. B. beim Konto bei der Sparkasse Potsdam > HIER <. Belaste deine schweizer Behörden nicht unnötig, das Geld bekommst du wahrscheinlich so oder so nicht wieder zurück. Nimm als Tatort den Wohnsitz des Kontoinhabers - den werden die deutschen Behörden zügig ermittelt haben und die erforderlichen Entscheidungen auch dort forcieren bzw. steuern.

Folgende Angaben sind neben einem Kurzsachverhalt (aber wirklich nur kurz!) nötig:

Personalien des Geschädigten
wann wurde was gekauft
wann wurde wohin, welcher Gesamtpreis überwiesen
Für alle deutschen Geschädigten kann an folgendes erinnert werden:





Insider schrieb:


> Sehen sie davon ab, eine Onlineanzeige zu erstatten, um sich Nachermittlungen bei ihnen selbst zu ersparen, da hierbei die erforderlichen Unterlagen nicht mitgeliefert werden und ihre Person nicht fest steht!


...sprich, die Überweisungsbelege können bei Onlineanzeigen nicht angehangen werden und müssen aufwendig erst nachträglich erhoben werden! Das heißt, die Polizei kommt womöglich extra noch einmal zu Onlineanzeigenerstattern nach Hause oder bestellt sie ins Amt ein. Beides ist mit unnötigem Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Phänomenologe (23 Mai 2012)

Phänomenologe schrieb:


> ...und weiter gehts auch mit diesem Konto:


Alles neu bringt der Mai:


> Nr. 883955806
> BLZ 70010080
> Postbank


----------



## Lordi2244 (23 Mai 2012)

Wie haben am Samstag vor einer Woche eine Kamera auf dieser Seite bestellt und haben vergangenen Donnerstag Anzeige erstattet. Am gleichen Tag haben wir auch noch beim Nachbarn der anscheinenden Adresse angerufen, dieser hat uns gesagt, dass dies bei ihnen bekannt ist, dieser Mann nicht in diesem Haus wohnt und das ganze schon über die Münchner Polizei läuft....


----------



## Ichbin's (23 Mai 2012)

Leider bin ich auch darauf hereingefallen, habe heute schon mit dem Kommissar telefoniert, werd mich morgen auf zur Dienststelle machen, scheißegal wie oft ich dann hin muss , ich will nur mein Geld Wiedersehen , hab so einen Hass auf diese Kunden !


----------



## ich_auch (23 Mai 2012)

ich war heute bei der polizei, da erklärte mir ein freundlicher herr von der kripo, dass ich erst einmal einen rechtsanwalt einschalten solle, um den sachverhalt prüfen zu lassen und um gewisse fristen zu wahren, damit man ggf. sein geld wieder bekommt. dieser würde dann auch eine strafanzeige stellen, sobald es notwendig ist.


----------



## SaSt (23 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...natürlich reicht das aus. Wozu solltest du sonst auf eines der Konten überwiesen haben? Du hast doch sicher auch im Buchungstext die Nummer der Bestellung angegeben, oder?


 
Ja, das habe ich gemacht -ich war nur nicht sicher, ob die Bankunterlagen ausreichen. Also danke für deinen Rat, dann ist es ja gut.



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer sollte sich um deine Anzeige kümmern? Ausnahmsweise rate ich dir zu einer Onlineanzeige bei einem der Onlinewachen in Deutschland (z. B. beim Konto bei der Sparkasse Potsdam > HIER <. Belaste deine schweizer Behörden nicht unnötig, das Geld bekommst du wahrscheinlich so oder so nicht wieder zurück. Nimm als Tatort den Wohnsitz des Kontoinhabers - den werden die deutschen Behörden zügig ermittelt haben und die erforderlichen Entscheidungen auch dort forcieren bzw. steuern.


 
Ja, ich gehe auch davon aus, dass ich das Geld nicht zurückbekomme. Du meinst also, dass ich in dem Fall eine Onlineanzeige machen sollte? Auch wenn ich das Geld von einem deutschen Konto überwiesen habe?
Ich weiß nicht, ob das einen Unterschied macht, oder ob es eher der Wohnort ist...
Danke für deine Hilfe, Reducal!!


----------



## Anna S. (23 Mai 2012)

Lordi2244 schrieb:


> ....dieser Mann nicht in diesem Haus wohnt und das ganze schon über die Münchner Polizei läuft....





Ichbin's schrieb:


> ...hab so einen Hass auf diese Kunden !


Schießt euch nur nicht unfairer Weise auf diesen Sauerlacher ein. Ich wohne ganz in der Nähe und hatte auch Anzeige in Miesbach erstattet. Während ich vernommen wurde, rief die Beamtin bei dem für Sauerlach zuständigen Kommissariat in München an. Der zuständige Beamte dort hat ihr anscheinend bestätigt, dass die Daten des Typen im Impressum durch die tatsächlichen Verbrecher missbraucht wurden. Meiner Einschätzung nach klang das so, als wenn der Typ aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach selbst ein Opfer ist.
Dieses Sauerlach ist ein idyllisches Dorf. Wenn der dort wohnende S. S. aus dem Impressum nichts mit der Sache zu tun hat, dann haben dessen Nachbarn wegen diverser Anrufe von geprellten Kunden aber ganz schön was zu tuscheln. Der arme Kerl wird doch nun bestimmt gemobbt.

Die nette Beamtin teilte mir dann noch mit, dass anscheinend die Anzeigen, die bislang in München aufgeschlagen sind, an die Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam geschickt werden. Potsdam? Da war doch was: 


Reducal schrieb:


> Onlineanzeige bei einem der Onlinewachen in Deutschland (z. B. beim Konto bei der Sparkasse Potsdam > HIER <.


Damit spitzt sich wohl alles gegen den einen Kontoinhaber zu und der scheint wohl dort in der Potsdamer Gegend zu sein. Wie sich das nun mit den anderen Kontoinhabern verhält, wird man anscheinend wohl in Brandenburg zu klären haben.


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2012)

SaSt schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass ich in dem Fall eine Onlineanzeige machen sollte? Auch wenn ich das Geld von einem deutschen Konto überwiesen habe? Ich weiß nicht, ob das einen Unterschied macht, oder ob es eher der Wohnort ist...


Es ist egal, wo du das machst und wenn die Behörden in Brandenburg schon so einen Dienst zur Verfügung stellen, dann kann man den durchaus auch mal nutzen. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird jeder Fall so behandelt, wie wenn man persönlich auf der Wache war.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Mai 2012)

officer; Iferebs schrieb:


> Warum ist die websitenoch nicht gesperrt worden?


Jetzt schon!


> *Gone*
> 
> The requested resource
> /
> is no longer available on this server and there is no forwarding address. Please remove all references to this resource.


----------



## simone1567 (29 Mai 2012)

Auch wir haben am 16.05.2012 ein Samsung Galaxy SII bei elektro-insel24.de gekauft. Es war ja fast 100,00 € günstiger als bei anderen Anbietern. Leider haben wir diesen Kauf anscheinend sehr teuer bezahlt. Am Anfang habe ich mir wegen der Feiertage keine Gedanken über die etwas lange Lieferzeit gemacht. Zumal ich ja vor ein par Tagen eine Mail von Herrn Sxxx bekommen habe, in der nochmal die Bankdaten für den Zahlungsausgleich geschickt bekam. An die Absendeadresse habe ich gestern eine Mail wegen der Änderung der Lieferanschrift geschickt. Als diese Mail zurück kam, wurde ich unruhig und wollte im Internet nach der Telefonnummer suchen. Also über google elektro-insel24.de eingegeben und nur Seiten mit Warnungen vor elektro-insel24.de gefunden. Ich wünschte ich hätte mal früher die Firma gegooglt. Also Vorsicht. Ich denke auch ich werde meinen Anwalt kontaktieren.

[Modedit by Hippo: mißbrauchte Identität des angebl. Geschäftsführers entfernt]


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2012)

Anna S. schrieb:


> ::. Der zuständige Beamte dort hat ihr anscheinend bestätigt, dass die Daten des Typen im Impressum durch die tatsächlichen Verbrecher missbraucht wurden. Meiner Einschätzung nach klang das so, als wenn der Typ aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach selbst ein Opfer ist.


Das ist mittlerweile bestätigt


----------



## blindekuh (30 Mai 2012)

Wir sind auch reingelegt worden und haben Anzeige erstattet.

Vergangene Woche habe ich bei Strato angerufen und ihnen von dem Betrugsfall erzählt. Darauf hat man mir eine E-Mailadresse ihrer Beschwerdestelle gegeben. Die habe ich angeschrieben und den Sachverhalt erklärt. Vielleicht hat es ja was gebracht. 
Jetzt ist die Seite ja endlich gesperrt.


----------



## Insider (31 Mai 2012)

blindekuh schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat es ja was gebracht.


Vielleicht, ja aber gesperrt wurde die Seite wegen der Intervention einer bayerischen Behörde.


----------



## kitty79 (31 Mai 2012)

so und hier ist noch ein opfer, ich könnt schreien vor wut.
allerdings habe ich noch die bestätigung und den überweisungsbeleg..
und bei mir war es ein jugendweihegeschenk an meinem sohn..herzlichen dank.
werd mich dann mal auf dem weg zur polizei machen.


----------



## *** (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte genauso von elektro-insel24 warnen!!!! Habe dort einen Smartphonebestellt(200 euro überwiesen) und es ist nichts angekommen, auf Mahnungen reagiert der Verkäufer nicht. Ich habe ihn bei der Polizei angezeigt.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

*** schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte genauso von elektro-insel24 warnen!!!! ...


Ui - Du auch?


----------



## Phänomenologe (5 Juni 2012)

Phänomenologe schrieb:


> ...und weiter gehts auch mit diesem Konto:


Nr.: 295707400
BLZ: 10040000
Commerzbank


----------



## meckmeck (30 Juni 2012)

Auch ich bin in die Falle der Betrüger getappt und habe versucht mir mein Geld von der vermeindlichen Bank zurück zu holen. Ich hatte für 496,20 eine Spiegelreflex Kamera bestellt und habe auch meine Bank damit beauftragt herauszufinden wem das Konto gehört.
Kontonummer:xxx
Blz: 47251550
Sparkasse Höxter Brakel
Das Geld habe ich an einen gewissen David Kaiser überwiesen aber das Konto gehört einer
Sxxx Held
xxx
12619 Berlin
Es wurde sogar der eingang des Betrages bestätigt aber ich bekomme kein Geld von der Bank zurück. Das ist abzocke im ganz großen Niveau. Sogar 5 € für die auskunft haben sie mir berechnet. Warum bekomme ich kein Geld? So eine riesen schweinerei

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen gelöscht - Nutzungsbedingungen beachten]


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2012)

meckmeck schrieb:


> ... Warum bekomme ich kein Geld?...


Ganz einfach - weil Du das Geld freiwillig überwiesen hast.
Ohne einen Titel eines Gerichtes siehst Du davon keinen Cent.
Die Bank DARF auch gar nicht den Betrag einer Überweisung nur so auf Zuruf "Das ist ein Gauner" zurückbuchen
Vermutlich ist der eigentliche Kontoinhaber selbst auf die Gauner reingefallen.
>>> Stichwort Finanzagent


----------



## Steffen22455678 (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo, ichnkann bloß vor dieser Seite warnen. Das ist absoluter Fake!!! DievFirma gibt es nicht. Weder die Ware wird geliefert noch das Geld wird zurück erstattet!!!!


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2012)

Wieso warnen? Das Web ist schon seit 24.5.2012 durch Strato offline gestellt und somit auch die Domain blockiert, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vorsicht-bei-elektro-insel24-de.38820/page-2#post-348501


----------

